# anyone else here ride Technine?



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I was gonna get the jib by them but HATE the gfx... Not a fan of cartoon guns lol..

I ride there jacket though (split T) and would love to get there other shit


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

That board looks sick man. I saw someone else rocking it at wintergreen and it looks like a pretty sick board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I just hate the gfx.... Its on ebay right now pretty cheap though..Just bought a rome mod though so no need for a board for another 2 years or so


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a technine dime board and bindings, and I love it! Im a total noob, but I am learning quickly on it, and my instructer and a few random peeps on the hill have admired mine. I love the toe strap on the bindings, how it cups the toes of your boots, they rock!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

The Technine bindings I had were pretty basic and fairly cheap. I just got some Flow M9s yesterday and I'm gonna hit the hill tomorrow. If they don't work out, I'm gonna try a Burton Mission.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

I just bought a Technine Team Skate '08 board. Haven't had the chance to try it out yet, but the build and quality seems to be quite decent. The board feels stiff and strong, and i don't know if it's just me, or is the topsheet not very well made? It doesn't seem to have that shine to it that most other boards do. Considering the original price is $400, it certainly doesn't look its price..


----------

